# Doggy Diapers!



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Maisie's in season so she's wearing a "Doggy Diaper" to keep the place clean... Pippi keeps whining at me though, she wants one on!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

That's so cute! I have a paper of little denim shorts where you can put a little pad in the crotch, but they're a pain to keep on. They keep sliding off & Midgie doesn't like them on.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

We've got a pack of the disposable ones in xs size, but they're still too big - I've had to tape the tabs so that they stay on her!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

dog pet clothing

This lady makes cute ones but she is here is the US and ship anywhere. Maisie doesn't look happy at all but still a pretty girl


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

We've got a couple on order already (from the uk though purely because its quicker delivery - at least in theory!) a purple sparkly one and a pink one


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

cool please send pics when you get them, I haven't ever used them before just thought they look cute =)


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Sure  They should be here within a few days


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Awwww....we have some of those for Zoey but I can't ever keep them on her, so we have some cloth ones I tie to her harness to keep them on, she's a wiggle worm!


----------

